
Boyfriend Required - KaoruAoiShiho
https://github.com/norinori2222/boyfriend_require/blob/master/README-en.md
======
antihero
I can't even fathom how awful it would be to date with someone that has such
stringent "requirements". What happened to falling for someone awesome who you
meet and get on like fire with?

Honestly, if she finds someone based on this, good on her, but she sounds
extremely boring.

 _"Favorite Artists: Nickelback"_ *

Instant red flag.

I mean, this sounds like something I would have done as a desperate 14 year
old (and IIRC probably did), so I guess if she's at that level of
relationship-development, then she has a long journey (and ideally should have
begun it earlier) but hopefully she'll realise how catastrophic this is.

It's not even the idea of putting a "dating request" on a website, but the way
in which it's done. If you do go that way, you have to show people who _you_
are not who you expect _them_ to be.

Thinking about it, and I don't mean this in a derogatory way, but I wonder if
she's on the autistic spectrum. If you look at the post, "personality" is
reduced to a single line which is shorter than the list of "devices" she owns.
It _could_ explain the whole nature of the post. Hmm. At the very least, she's
an introvert.

------
lightyrs
I love how some people think they're entitled to an outstanding partner simply
by virtue of being them. This woman makes no attempt whatsoever at
demonstrating her value yet demands the world of potential suitors. I don't
care for this attitude.

~~~
bluedanieru
Well a bit of mild narcissism isn't that bad, usually. Also, she's not
demanding a great deal from a partner, it's just that the list is needlessly
exclusive, if that makes sense.

I do find it sad that someone can make it to their late thirties and still be
this clueless, though.

~~~
saraid216
On one hand, some of the requirements are needlessly exclusive.

On the other, some of them are disturbingly low-bar, and is very suggestive
that she's been with people who _don't_ meet them. (Only suggestive; I can
think of alternate explanations for why they're on there.)

~~~
Turing_Machine
?

I only see four requirements:

Someone who writes beautiful code--it makes me cry tears of joy. (Required)
Someone who maintains their own server (Required, Linux preferred) Someone who
will let me help them maintain their own server (Required) Someone with public
repos on Github (Required)

The others are all "preferences", yes?

~~~
Turing_Machine
I missed a few:

No smokers. (Required) No one whose personality changes when they drink.
(Required) Someone who does not, under any circumstances, become violent.
(Required) Someone who does not, under any circumstances, become
uncontrollably angry. (Required)

Still a pretty low bar, IMO.

~~~
bluedanieru
Uh, you also missed:

> _If you've read the above preferences and feel you match at least 28/30 of
> them (30/34 for software engineers), please contact me._

------
samwilliams
I don't think HN is the right place for this. Am I right in thinking that the
only reason this is receiving attention here is because it is on github?
Please correct me if I am wrong.

~~~
lightyrs
I think this could be considered a 'hack' in the loosest sense of the word.

~~~
samwilliams
I see that, but I think this is more of a service misuse than a hack. There
aren't really any advantages or 'cool' things about using github for this, bar
the novelty.

~~~
lightyrs
I agree that's probably the case but this seems like a good place to have that
discussion.

------
sontek
I had a list like this once, then I realized no one is perfect and now I'm
happily married.

~~~
ddmf
My wife is perfect. She tells me so all the time.

------
danellis
Joke for the British readers: this brings a whole new meaning to "pull
request".

------
canadiancreed
Github: It's not just for finding open source projects anymore

------
moocow01
Creating these lists as if humans are a bunch of attributes is something we're
all probably guilty of at some point or another but when you apply it to
finding a mate you inadvertently are just setting yourself up for a likely
endless world of hurt. IMHO its honestly one of the worst things you can do to
yourself in dating even though its extremely common. The chances of having an
emotional connection with anyone is relatively rare and when you whittle down
your pool of applicants you can pretty quickly inadvertently eliminate any
real possibility of finding someone who fits the list and fits emotionally
with you.

On top of all the attributes and the potential for an emotional connection
that this fictional mate must meet - he also has to find and be willing to
reply to a github repository personals "ad" - seems like a slim chance but
what the hell do I know.

------
MojoJolo
I think a picture of you might help.

------
continuations
She has one favorite book and it is "The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People"?

I think I'll pass. Good luck to her though.

~~~
knb
You are wrong here. "The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People" is by Steven
Covey. However, she said her favorite writer of management books is Peter
Drucker, who described "Seven Sources of Innovation"
[http://snakecoffee.wordpress.com/2006/04/30/peter-
druckers-s...](http://snakecoffee.wordpress.com/2006/04/30/peter-druckers-
seven-sources-of-innovation/), praising Japanese companies

~~~
continuations
Straight from her profile:

"Favorite books: The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People, Stephen Richards
Covey"

------
jhrobert
I now understand why GitHub took a $100m investment from VC, they intend to
turn it into a dating site.

More seriously, there is a trend here, where GitHub is not about sharing
software only. It has become a blog, a wiki, a social network, etc.

And that's cool.

------
pan69
F@ck. She listens to Nickelback. Count me out.

------
napolux
Checked her profile pics on facebook. Better not to make any pull request,
believe me :P

~~~
drivebyacct2
And some how I think you would have failed her checklist anyway.

~~~
napolux
Right. But I'm married, so I don't care :)

------
tuananh
drop the list, socialize more!

------
chimpoo
yeh ladki pagal ho gyi he..... chaalu ladki he

------
remzisenel
Nickelback is a deal-breaker.

------
nirvana
I understand the mindset that this list is coming from. But in my experience,
and my observations of others (had a female friend who had an even more
extensive list- spoiler- she was atheist and the primary thing she insisted
on, was she never wanted to even meet any christians-- but she ended up
marrying one.)

You might find a guy who meets all of these criteria and is a total jerk. And
you might end up marrying a guy who is wonderful, who happens to spend 16
hours on a weekend raiding in World of Warcraft.

Part of the process of dating is learning what is, and what is not important.

She's figured out that looks aren't important- that's great. I think she's
probably reacting to a lot of things she's seeing in japanese culture-
understandable.

But the real requirement -- find someone who makes your life better-- can't be
easily quantified.

~~~
brokenparser
Exactly. She amusingly lists 34 preferences — of which at least 28 must match
— before mentioning Nickelback as a favourite artist. Yet she wishes for
“Someone who can play classic or jazz piano.”, only humans of the female
variety can come up with shit like that.

~~~
antihero
> only humans of the female variety can come up with shit like that

Cut that garbage out.

------
bluedanieru
Hmmm, I meet > 30 of these criteria (I don't like natto, at all), and I'm in
Tokyo. Sadly (for you), I'm taken.

My advice is to perhaps reconsider your approach to your romantic life.
Confusing Github with a dating service is kind of an obvious clue, but perhaps
it's not so obvious to the person so confused. Also, this list is too long.
Condense it down to, at most, three must-haves, and then judge case-by-case
from there.

------
moneypenny
Perhaps this chap would be suitable?

<http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/tor/881177993.html>

